# Fixed bending light



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Just looking through the features on my order status and noticed the wording for the headlights is "Cornering and all-weather light".

Is this what I think it is where the headlights turn slightly when going round corners etc?


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Yeah if you have the LED lights. They don't really turn the headlights but just light up an extra bulb which is facing the direction you're steering. Its a really nice feature


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes, it's extra LED bulbs that come on when you turn. Both sides also come on when you shift into reverse, and it's the same bulbs as the all-weather function I think.


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

Yep - thought I was going mad at first when I thought there were extra lights showing.

On my car they seem to turn on at junctions too, then turn off down the road -- must be linked into the satnav somehow.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

It's explained on the Audi web site, them use gps to turn on and off below 30km/h (changeable value).
You can also turn them on with their button like fog lights


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

I don't understand? I have an S-Line with the LED headlights auto on/off and the all weather switch, not the Matrix LED fancy lights. So are you saying that on the normal standard LED S-Line lights you get an extra bulb which lights up?

can someone explain a bit more? I never knew about this feature?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Exactly!! The fog lights are the cornering lights! It's the last internal led in the full beam part of the light.
Turn on fog lights and you can see it!


----------

